# Getting cash for watching ads



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I came accross website that pays you money if you watch (or just turn on) their ads .... they have all variesty of channels: movies, food, games, apps....
Wrom what I tried, they pay about 10 US cents for 1 hour their ads running on my laptop.... so if I run them in background 24/7, I gonna get ina month (into my Paypal account) about $72USD... Not bad  twice more then I pay to teksavvy for my Internet .

Anybody knows similar websites who pays you money for visiting it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I don't know any websites who pays $ for visiting but are you sure you're getting a total of $72US when you have to run your laptop 24/7 on an electrical meter (aka raise your hydro bill)?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ I don't know any websites who pays $ for visiting but are you sure you're getting a total of $72US when you have to run your laptop 24/7 on an electrical meter (aka raise your hydro bill)?


This is on the low end of power consumption for a laptop. Over an hour of usage it uses 12 Wh of electricity, which is 83 hours of use per kWh. With an average cost of electricity of 12c/kWh, this means that for $1 in electricity I can run my laptop for 651 hours.
So for 1 month I pay about $1  Actually, i never shut down my laptops/PC


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you sure also that they don't have some maximum of time per day / per week / per month ?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

cashinstinct said:


> Are you sure also that they don't have some maximum of time per day / per week / per month ?


So far, no , I'm running those ads on background for several days and keep getting points that I can redeem when it reaches $10 USD and already redeemed  ... going directly to my USD Paypal account.
Just was thinking if thera are other similar websites, I can run several windows simuntaniously


----------



## Johnred (Dec 30, 2016)

What is the site called?


----------

